# Far Cry Steam reagiert nicht



## LeonWochnik (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ,
 hab mir gestern in Steam GTA IV , Sniper Elite und Far Cry1 gekauft (war alles sehr billig) GTA lädt noch runter, Sniper Elite läuft perfekt, aber Far Cry bleibt am  Startbildschirm hängen   regt mich extremst auf weil ich dafür ja bezahlt habe. Weiß jemand was da los is??? Hoffe dann mal das GTA läuft.

 Danke


----------



## MagnusHamburg24 (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe exakt das selbe Problem wie du. Gestern habe ich Far Cry für 4,99 € im Steam Store gekauft, heruntergeladen und installiert. Schwarzer Bildschirm, keine Reaktion...das bleibt so, egal wie lange ich auch warte..

 Ich starte dann, um wieder Kontrolle über das System zu bekommen den Taskmanager, hierbei öffnet sich dann ein Fenster mit nem Far Cry Cover, aber auch da keine Reaktion..muss den Prozess beenden, um wieder auf mein System richtig zugreifen zu können.

 Hast du schon eine Lösung? Würd mich freuen was zu hören


----------



## LeonWochnik (25. Dezember 2009)

leider nicht habe aber schon an den support geschrieben mal sehen was da rauskommt. wenn sie mir geantwortet haben kann ich dir das gerne sagen was die meinen


----------



## MagnusHamburg24 (26. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das wäre nett wenn du einmal Bescheid gibst.

 Auch wenn ich der EULA zugestimmt habe, habe ich sie mir nicht durchgelesen: von Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises ist im Falle des Falles sicher keine Rede oder?

 Jedenfalls würde ich auf keinen Fall die Lastschrift von PayPal widerrufen, dann wird PayPal natürlich extremen Stress machen + Mahngebühre + Bearbeitungsgebühren stellen. Und der Steam-Account könnte zusätzlich wohl auch geschlossen werden.

 Ich warte mal auf ne Antwort, danke dir.


----------



## golani79 (26. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht solltet ihr mal ein paar Informationen bzgl. eurer Systeme etc. posten und nicht nur sinnlos rummeckern.
 Alternativ könnte man auch die unendlichen Weiten des Internets durchsuchen, dann würde man vielleicht auf Topics wie dieses stoßen:
www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php

 Obs euch betrifft, kann ich nicht sagen, da ihr ja so viele Informationen, die nützlich sein könnten, in eure Posts gesteckt habt ...


----------



## LeonWochnik (26. Dezember 2009)

ich benutze windows xp 32bit und mein pc ist gut genug das far cry 2 voll aufgedreht darauf läuft deshalb hilft mir dein forumlink den du geschickt hast nicht wirklich aber trotzdem danke. 

  CPU: AMD Phenom2     2,6 GHZ
 - RAM: 6 GB
 - Mainboard: ASUS M4A78T-E
 - Grafikkarte: Readon Sapphire HD 4870


----------



## golani79 (26. Dezember 2009)

Schau hier mal rein:
forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php


----------



## LeonWochnik (27. Dezember 2009)

danke damit hat sich mein problem erledigt ich habe wie in dem forum beschrieben einfaach die grafik auf high bzw. hoch statt sehr hoch gestellt dann ging es. danke 

 GTA IV läuft perfekt und macht höllisch spaß online


----------

